# Hysterectomy and IBS



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

I'm having a full hysterectomy March 20. I would like anyones comments that have had one on how their IBS reacted after surgery and if the surgrey helped. I'm very scared about the surgery, but due to adhesions, fibroid, tumor inside my ovary, and 2 unsuccessful laps, I have to get this done. I use to be IBS/D, for the last couple years I went mostly IBS/C or alternating. (have yet to figure out which is the worst)Any advice on recovery would be so appreciated!


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi Brenda. first off I want to wish you all the luck in the world and the fasted recovery time. I had a hysterectomy last May. they took my uterus, cervix, both tubes, but only one ovary. I had a pretty easy recovery because I took my time. That is most important. My hyst was for adenomyosis, endometriosis, scar tissue, adhesions, and nonstop periods. But also in the hopes that it would make my IBS-D better. It didn't. I was bummed. A good site to check out for lots of help and advice is the hystersisters message board. the web address is www.hystersisters.com check them out, they helped me tremendously and they are such a great group of women who have had a hyst due to any immaginable reason out there. Again, good luck to you, hope you have better luck with the IBS than I did. Only good part is that I don't have my period anymore. Thank heaven for small favors. LOL


----------



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

Thanks Sandi,How was your recovery experience? The reason I ask is the "hystersister" site has some scary responses on it. Everyone complains about getting sick to their stomach or some serious painful gas pains. I also have to deal with being put on the hormones, so I'm trying to prepare myself of what I should have on hand at home and all. So far I see where I should buy GAS-X, Colace, and that I should get up and move as much as I can. I have a very big problem with general anesthisia stomach and intestinal wise, other than that I'm really not too afraid.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi Brenda. Everyone's recovery is different. Just remember that. My recovery in the hospital setting was really bad, they overdosed me on pain meds and as a result my entire digestive system shut down. They had to put a tube through my nose to my stomach to suction out everything. i hadn't eaten in 3 days so the only stuff there was bile, liquids, and (sorry this is gross) as a result of my digestive system shutting down everything in my bowels started to back up into my stomach. as far as getting sick from the surgery, ask for a medication called versed before you are given anesthesia. I had that and woke up from the surgery feeling great and very alert because they were able to use less anesth, and the versed is also an antinausea med. Worked fantastic. Once I got out of the hospital my recovery wasn't all that bad. Of course I did have pain, but the painkillers helped a lot. I had an abdominal hyst, are you going that route or are you being done vaginally? There is a big difference recovery wise.About a week after the surgery I was out walking as much as I could and even doing some easy gardenning. I didn't have too hard of a time, I got tired easier though. And you will too. I didn't feel 100% until about 8 weeks later, but I also pushed myself to the limit too soon. Read some more posts at hystersisters, they may have some scary stories, but they are also very helpful. I read a lot of bad posts that made me really nervous, but then remembered that each person has a different experience. and in thinking the worst before I went in for surgery I was pleasantly surprised that it was so easy for me. As for the gas pains, yes they can get bad because your abdomen will be distended beyond belief, but, get up and walk as soon as the docs give you the ok, it will be really hard and slow going at first, but you will be thankful by the end of the day when you pass some of that gas.







Also don't lay on your back if you can help it, causes more gas build up, alternate sides every 1/2 hour or so.Hope this helps, if you want to email me privately, feel free at BelangerClan###aol.com


----------

